# Being a College Student and smoking pipe, problems and fears



## JaxPiper (Sep 28, 2009)

Well now that privacy is a hard thing to find in college...I've had trouble finding places to smoke pipe, or rather, places where I don't feel uncomfortable. I fee like people may think im a loser or something, I'm a confident person, but the only other people I've seen on campus that smoke pipe are pretty dorky haha. Any tips?


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I just don't give a damn and keep smoking; let the heads turn. It's definitely an interesting conversation piece, and you can inform, and convert!


----------



## okstcowboy (Sep 28, 2009)

As long as your not smoking white owls who cares. I live off campus so we smoke on the porch. I say anywhere that is comfortable and can relax and enjoy the smoke is the place to smoke.


----------



## JaxPiper (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah I hear you guys, I wish more people would give it a try its wonderful.


----------



## okstcowboy (Sep 28, 2009)

If you are introducing someone into cigars I would suggest get them a pretty good mild cigar because probably 95% of the people I talk to who say they don't like cigars I ask them what they smoked and it was something cheap or too strong. I'll let them try something that I'm smoking and they usually like it


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I have been smoking cigars since I was 14 and the looks I got then were unbelievable. It all comes down to what you like and learn at an early age not to live your life by anybody elses standards or what they think. The sooner you learn this the quicker you will be on your way to being your own man.


----------



## FrayAdjacent (Sep 1, 2009)

Ahh, what it would be like to be a kid again, and actually GIVE A S*** what my peers thought of me....


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

I would smoke a pipe/ cigar anywhere if i could.. hey since your not a loser start a new trend. all you need to do i take it to a party and let someone try it and your dorky fears should blow away with the smoke.


----------



## frenchy12 (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah i know what you mean. I usually do it out in the quad on a bench. I hate doing it by myself, luckily i have a buddy who enjoys cigars as I do. Another thing I like to do with my buddy is walk around campus and have talks...not heart to hearts haha. For example, we're in Army ROTC and we walk and talk the shit and complain about ignorant, naive freshman, or seniors who don't know what theyre doing...and we do usually talk about the ladies. My girlfriend hates when I smoke though, and usually when we're out in the quad most girls look at us in disgust. I don't give a shit just blow the smoke in their direction haha


----------



## frenchy12 (Nov 11, 2008)

bs240 said:


> I would smoke a pipe/ cigar anywhere if i could.. hey since your not a loser start a new trend. all you need to do i take it to a party and let someone try it and your dorky fears should blow away with the smoke.


absolutely agree!!! im going to do that next time


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Enjoy smoking on campus while you can. All state, and likely a lot of private schools, will change to entirely smoke-free campuses in ten years time, in my opinion. Maybe less.

When I was an undergrad, you could smoke in any dorm room. Then only the smoking floors. Then only outside.

In my view, non-smoking campuses will be touted as a feature to prospective students and parents.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

FrayAdjacent said:


> Ahh, what it would be like to be a kid again, and actually GIVE A S*** what my peers thought of me....


I hear you. I remember being a teenager and announcing often that I didn't care what other people thought. Imagine my shock later in life when I looked back...


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

The best you can do is to act as natural as possible. Common people (non pipe-smokers) tend to see pipe smoking as a snob or pseudo intelectual thing, but if you smoke consistently, fully enjoying it, and with no excessive self-awarness concerns, your personality will prevail.
Just be yourself, enjoy whatever you choose to do and don't be ashame to do it in public. Those who don't understand your freedom of choise are better away from you.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

uncballzer said:


> I just don't give a damn and keep smoking; let the heads turn. It's definitely an interesting conversation piece, and you can inform, and convert!


May not be what you're looking for ...but sound advice.



FrayAdjacent said:


> Ahh, what it would be like to be a kid again, and actually GIVE A S*** what my peers thought of me....


Agreed


----------



## JaxPiper (Sep 28, 2009)

Well gee I seemed to have started a discussion!


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

Just do what you do. You'll find that they're are others around who smoke pipes or cigars too, and felt the same way till they saw you. Break the ice and run with it.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah man, hang out at your local B&M's if they allow pipe smoking! I've realized that they're great places to find company to smoke with.


----------



## rrb (Nov 23, 2008)

Really, what are you worried about?
You do enjoy your pipe, right? So what's the problem?
If someone doesn't like it, they can always go away and you'll still enjoy the pipe.
And if someone thinks you're a nerd, that's their problem, not yours.

I stopped worrying what non-smokers feel about when I smoke eversynce they passed the new tobacco law in European countries. 
If I'm in a smoking allowed place and someone complains, I simply tell them to fuc* off and let them go to a non smoking place. I'm in my right to smoke!
So I got pretty arrogant about it and I do use my right to smoke where and when I can. If someone hates it, so they move to another place where smoking is forbidden. Not my problem.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Smoke as you like. You'll get used to it and so will they.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm a senior at Auburn and i take the "you're just jealous you can't kick your cigaret problem and enjoy a pipe like me, so you can just shove it" approach for those that give me the funny or ostracizing looks... typical college demeanor :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Sit out and smoke naked, people will leave you alone.


----------



## uli2000 (Apr 21, 2009)

I kinda know how you feel. I usually only smoke at work. People assume that because you are under the age of 40 and smoking a pipe you dont have tobacco in there. Ive gotten alot of wierd looks from coworkers, but no one has assumed anything as far as I know.


----------



## FrayAdjacent (Sep 1, 2009)

uli2000 said:


> I kinda know how you feel. I usually only smoke at work. People assume that because you are under the age of 40 and smoking a pipe you dont have tobacco in there. Ive gotten alot of wierd looks from coworkers, but no one has assumed anything as far as I know.


I'm about to turn 33, and have a couple younger coworkers who have smoked pipes longer than I have.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

OK - here's the straight skinny. I see UNC and NC State undergrads smoking pipes at the coffee joints and, having studied them on both micro- and macro levels, I gotta agree with you - they look pretty dorky. Many of them are not at all comfortable around people and appear to to be lacking basic social skills.

Problem 1: their pipes are too shiney; they look like they just came from the Tinderbox at the mall. Shiney pipes call attention to themselves. They work well for older guys but don't seem to for younger guys. Get a worn looking pipe and forget about waxing it for a few years.

Problem 2: some actually are dorky - Computer Science or Evolutionary Biology majors I'd guess. A pipe doesn't help. They're already ill-at-ease with themselves long before someone starts staring them and their Dr. Grabows down. Overcome the impression of dorkiness (or genuine dorkiness) by hanging around with girls who don't mind the pipe smoke. Listen to their advice on social skills and wardrobe selection on a budget. Comfortable girls make for comfortable guys.

Problem 3: they overdress and over-present for the event. Guys are hanging around in mismatched slacks and botton-down shirts while smoking their pipes at the front table or in a main thoroughfare. Dress in darker earth-toned knits - blend in. Work the corners and the edges of public places; avoid full frontal presentation to the general public. Don't make smoking your pipe into a public statement or a show.

Problem 4: they fumble and over-handle their pipes a lot, lending credence to the supposition they are either new pipe dorks or doing a show of pretentiousness or both. Since we covered the show in item #3 (above) work on your handling methodology, and filling- and lighting technique to create a calming aire of security, self-assuredness, comfort-projection, and serenity with a slight meditative disconnect.

Hope this is helpful.

Alternatively, forget all of above and drool over to Edwards Pipe Shop and smoke in a big cushy chair in the back lounge. They are very sympathetic to anyone who buys their tobacco or pipes and wants to smoke on-premises. Great place to work on technique and study the moves of the experts at the same time. Take a book; study.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

This guy looks pretty cool. You might want look out for him at the campus library.


----------



## JaxPiper (Sep 28, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> OK - here's the straight skinny. I see UNC and NC State undergrads smoking pipes at the coffee joints and, having studied them on both micro- and macro levels, I gotta agree with you - they look pretty dorky. Many of them are not at all comfortable around people and appear to to be lacking basic social skills.
> 
> Problem 1: their pipes are too shiney; they look like they just came from the Tinderbox at the mall. Shiney pipes call attention to themselves. They work well for older guys but don't seem to for younger guys. Get a worn looking pipe and forget about waxing it for a few years.
> 
> ...


Great tips!


----------



## garydh2000 (Dec 22, 2008)

I think that it is totally natural for you to feel self-conscious smoking a pipe. I am middle-aged and have been smoking a pipe for maybe 6-8 months. Sometimes I still feel a bit of an oddity smoking my pipes, heck even my kids think it's weird. But the pleasure and relaxation greatly surpasses my own awkwardness with the pipe.

Having had no pipe club in my area, I started one. We meet monthly at a local tobacconist and have loads of fun. And the age mix is amazing, from early 20's to 70's. Maybe you could start a pipe club on campus? Most colleges you only need 10-signatures to start a club. And definitely check out your local pipe and tobacco shop. You can mingle with like-minded folks.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> This guy looks pretty cool. You might want look out for him at the campus library.


Ah. One of my fellow liberal arts majors...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

garydh2000 said:


> I think that it is totally natural for you to feel self-conscious smoking a pipe. I am middle-aged and have been smoking a pipe for maybe 6-8 months. Sometimes I still feel a bit of an oddity smoking my pipes, heck even my kids think it's weird. But the pleasure and relaxation greatly surpasses my own awkwardness with the pipe.


I returned to the pipe back in March, and I can relate. It does feel a bit odd at first in public. But as you say, it's worth working through. One thing I'd say, if you're worried about people thinking you're being pretentious, grab a cob. It's hard to look pretentious with a cob in your mouth...


----------



## JaxPiper (Sep 28, 2009)

garydh2000 said:


> I think that it is totally natural for you to feel self-conscious smoking a pipe. I am middle-aged and have been smoking a pipe for maybe 6-8 months. Sometimes I still feel a bit of an oddity smoking my pipes, heck even my kids think it's weird. But the pleasure and relaxation greatly surpasses my own awkwardness with the pipe.
> 
> Having had no pipe club in my area, I started one. We meet monthly at a local tobacconist and have loads of fun. And the age mix is amazing, from early 20's to 70's. Maybe you could start a pipe club on campus? Most colleges you only need 10-signatures to start a club. And definitely check out your local pipe and tobacco shop. You can mingle with like-minded folks.


Ah that sounds like alot of fun! Maybe I'll consider starting a club.


----------



## Damicom3 (Sep 6, 2009)

I think most of us here smoke a pipe to relax and enjoy ourselves, sometimes its hard to do this and deal with every person within a mile radius commenting, pretending to cough, or giving you hateful or simply interested looks. 

As a fellow college student I know how you feel but I live off campus so I usually smoke at home or in the car on the way to or from school. I have smoked my pipe on campus and within 10 minutes I had a crowd of 4 or 5 people (mostly cigarette smokers) around asking how it was compared to smoking cigarettes and various other questions. Unfortunately on another occasion I had a campus police officer stop me and ask what I was smoking. I only look about 30 and am not even that old so I guess he assumed it was pot. Anyway I prefer to smoke with friends or alone as I am not a heavy smoker and don't live on campus so I would almost have to go out of my way to smoke my pipe on campus.


----------



## iairj84 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm 23 and live off campus going to a CSU. Their are really not too many places at all to smoke. Oddly enough they just decided to allow more areas to smoke, which seems to be going in the other direction from where some are going. I have smoked cigars on campus and people kept asking me if I'm Italian or in the mafia. Oddly enough most people think it's pretty cool. I've smoked my pipe downtown near the college and a number of people thought it was pretty kickass. A lot of people also pointed at me from a distance... I've decided to be sherlock holmes for Halloween.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

Mr. Moo, I think that is my favorite post I have seen on here so far. Great advice.

I am a smoking college student, but I live at home, and have yet to smoke on campus. I have smoked around some friends and in public a bit and have gotten mixed reactions. Mostly people think it pretty neat, or comment on how much they love the smell (I smoke a blend called Golden Dream from a local place when in the presence of non-smokers. It has an excellent room note). I have however also gotten some rude comments about how "it's stupid" or gross. 

I have even gotten two friends into pipe smoking, both whom I am pretty sure are jealous they didn't start first. Between the three of we are making it our mission to raise pipe smoking awareness and bring the wonderful hobby to many more people.


----------



## ade06 (Sep 3, 2008)

Laugh at the haters while you walk down the street smoking your pipe with two cougars by your side.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm sorry to say that I'm old enough that when I was in college we could not only smoke in dorm rooms, we could smoke in classrooms and the library.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

ghe said:


> I'm sorry to say that I'm old enough that when I was in college we could not only smoke in dorm rooms, we could smoke in classrooms and the library.


One of my dreams is smoking my pipe in a nice library. I suppose I will have to have a library in my home someday.


----------



## JaxPiper (Sep 28, 2009)

Well it was a cold, calm fall night. I decided to go out with my freshly cleaned pipe for a bowl of "Chocolate Cream" by JM Boswell. Delicious as usual. 
I had only one group of people going on comment. One girl said "Oh woah pipe", while the other soon after said "Woah is that a pipe?". Her boyfriend seemed to reassure that I wasn't a freak when they were walking away as I heard "Hey I used to have a pipe." So it seems it wasn't exactly positive, but certainly not negative comments. I'm glad I was at least with my friend. (who doesnt smoke, sigh)


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Damicom3 said:


> Unfortunately on another occasion I had a campus police officer stop me and ask what I was smoking. I only look about 30 and am not even that old so I guess he assumed it was pot.


This is amazingly clueless. I haven't seen or heard of anyone smoking pot out of a full-sized pipe since the seventies. Who could afford to smoke pot like that anymore? Reminds me of the time my father saw a brown stain on one of my shirts and accused me of smoking "hishash oil"...


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> OK - here's the straight skinny.............avoid full frontal presentation to the general public.


Well then Dan, why did you tell me to buy this new raincoat?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Dzrtrat said:


> Well then Dan, why did you tell me to buy this new raincoat?


Different forum? Were we not discussing Roman Polanski in that thread?

:lalala:

GLP/US in a Stannie lumberman.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

When I was in college, I smoked my pipe in front of my dorm. People would always walk by and make some comment. The most typical was from afar, and they would inquire as to who was smoking the Black n Mild. People would make random comments about the smell, or the look, but never anything one wouldn't expect from a now atypical visual. I had many pleasant conversations with people I never would have had a reason to speak to otherwise. Girls didn't mind it, as they found it unique. I was the theater guy who was studying physics at the time, smoked a pipe on campus, and who in turn got the dance team captain and eventually married her. Don't be shy, my friend. It was not all that long ago that I was in school, only 10 years ago that I was a freshmen. You don't have to hide. Some people will joke about you, but just laugh with them while you think about their ignorance. Some people will chat with you, and enjoy the connection otherwise never initiated. Some ladies will admire you for your uniqueness, and t might even get you a date!


----------



## JaxPiper (Sep 28, 2009)

Amlique said:


> When I was in college, I smoked my pipe in front of my dorm. People would always walk by and make some comment. The most typical was from afar, and they would inquire as to who was smoking the Black n Mild. People would make random comments about the smell, or the look, but never anything one wouldn't expect from a now atypical visual. I had many pleasant conversations with people I never would have had a reason to speak to otherwise. Girls didn't mind it, as they found it unique. I was the theater guy who was studying physics at the time, smoked a pipe on campus, and who in turn got the dance team captain and eventually married her. Don't be shy, my friend. It was not all that long ago that I was in school, only 10 years ago that I was a freshmen. You don't have to hide. Some people will joke about you, but just laugh with them while you think about their ignorance. Some people will chat with you, and enjoy the connection otherwise never initiated. Some ladies will admire you for your uniqueness, and t might even get you a date!


What a reason to smoke pipe! You met the love of your life because of it!


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

Stay 100% focused on the course work and don't let others influence how you relax. You will get better scores on your exams. In the end, that is all that really matters because A) it's unlikely you will be working with your classmates in the working world. B) You will be better prepared for the working world because you conditioned yourself to be 100% focused on the task at hand. Curbside appeal and social skills are of importance in the work place but they fall secondary. Seriously, when you go on a job interview, the last thing a potential employer wants to hear about is how well you conducted a social life in college. They are looking to make money off you as you complete the tasks they throw at you. So again, stay 100% focused on the course work. When companies trim fat, social animals are usually the first to go.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, yes, but there's more to college than just preparing for a future job, just as there's more to life than working. Or else I've been doing it wrong...


----------



## JaxPiper (Sep 28, 2009)

I certainly wouldn't be able to make it through college without a social life, I believe that the best way to manage is work first, play later. A careful balance is needed to excel.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

Of course you need a social life to make it through college. My point was, not to let others influnce how you relax because if you do, it isn't relaxing. By staying focused on course work, you become stable, your fears are eliminated, and everything in your social life falls in place.


----------



## jrpvr6 (Jul 16, 2009)

this seems to be overly pedantic, i dont think of coursework as the cure all for anything, though it is pretty important nonetheless : ). What you could replace "coursework" with for me would be spirituality and the pursuit of knowledge and a virtuous meaningful life. Thats what makes everything else fall into place for me...


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I think college is more about "finding yourself," exploring your horizons and ways of thinking, and maybe about 10% useful knowledge, if you even remember it.

As far as smoking in public, I'm not wary of it anymore. I guess walking around NYC is one thing, because people there seem to have seen everything. If you wear it right (as in, "That's right, I just pulled out a pipe) and at least look like you know what you're doing, I think people actually react positively to it. I've never had anyone make peanut gallery comments, but then again I tend to wear a facial expression that does not invite comment.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> I think college is more about "finding yourself," exploring your horizons and ways of thinking, and maybe about 10% useful knowledge, if you even remember it.
> 
> As far as smoking in public, I'm not wary of it anymore. I guess walking around NYC is one thing, because people there seem to have seen everything. If you wear it right (as in, "That's right, I just pulled out a pipe) and at least look like you know what you're doing, I think people actually react positively to it. I've never had anyone make peanut gallery comments, but then again I tend to wear a facial expression that does not invite comment.


I live in NYC, and while its true, we really have seen everything, pipe smokers are extremely rare. I think city living caters more to cigarette and cigar smoking. I was once smoking my pipe in Union Square park; I had a couple people compliment me, a barefoot skateboarder ask if I needed pot, and man wearing stereotypical thug attire have a long conversation with me about pipe smoking as he was thinking about taking it up in place of marijuana (which I very much supported), and got a few looks as if I had two heads.

Your mention of facial expression reminds me, I think demeanor has a lot to do with people's reaction too. You definitely have to look like you know what you are doing, and doing it because you like it and not just to be contrary and show-offish.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Heres a useful tip for you. As soon as you spot someone looking at you funny while smoking your pipe, take your index finger and stick it as far as you can up your nose. Leave it there about 30 seconds. This shows them that you arent a pretentious snob, and they will most likely start a friendly conversation with you. Works every time for me. Just dont forget to remove your finger from nose.


----------

